# Extended Waranty



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

acenines3 said:


> FYI, this press release was posted today regarding the purchase of extended warranties.
> 
> BMW ULTIMATE SERVICE - Maintenance Program Upgrades Now On Sale for All BMW Models
> Woodcliff Lake, NJ - March 31, 2009... BMW of North America announced
> ...


Just to keep things clear. The Maintenance Program is just what its name implies, a maintenance program. It is NOT a warranty. It covers maintenance. It does not cover things that break or fail.

*"For even greater protection, we offer the optional BMW Maintenance Program Upgrade.**

*If your vehicle is eligible, you may be able to purchase an upgrade, which provides your vehicle with 2 years/50,000 miles additional maintenance coverage. When purchased, this upgrade extends your total maintenance coverage period up to 6 years/100,000 miles."

"To receive applicable maintenance services at no cost, just schedule an appointment at your local authorized BMW center while your vehicle is covered by the maintenance program. *Your BMW center will determine and perform the needed factory-recommended services that are covered by the BMW Maintenance Program.*"

"The *factory-recommended maintenance service items listed below are covered when required at specified service intervals*, on eligible BMW vehicles during the applicable BMW Maintenance Program period:

Engine oil change and filter replacement
Vehicle inspections or check (per the applicable service maintenance checklist)
Cabin dust microfilters ***8211; fresh air and recirculating
Air filter replacement
Brake pads (front/rear)
Brake discs (front/rear ***8211; only in conjunction with a covered brake pad replacement)
Brake fluid replacement
Engine drive belts
Windshield wiper inserts (front and rear)
Manual transmission clutch disc
Manual transmission oil (only in conjunction with an applicable engine oil and filter replacement)
Spark plugs
Oxygen sensors
Fuel filter (diesel engines only)
Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)***8211; drain and refill (only in conjunction with a covered engine oil and filter replacement)
Running-in check at 1,200 miles (BMW M vehicles only)
Reset the maintenance system

A *factory-recommended maintenance service item interval is determined either by the model-specific BMW Maintenance System (Service Interval Display or Condition Based Service), and/or upon examination and assessment for wear and tear of covered components* during a vehicle inspection."

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/bmwmaintenanceprogram.aspx


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

i'm confused-- is this different than the extended maintenance that they currently offer? seems the same to me . . . Kash


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

kashrahman said:


> i'm confused-- is this different than the extended maintenance that they currently offer? seems the same to me . . . Kash


No. It's just that many people confuse the extended maintenance and the extended warranty. tturedraider was pointing out specifically what the maintenance program covers. :thumbup:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

kashrahman said:


> i'm confused-- is this different than the extended maintenance that they currently offer? seems the same to me . . . Kash


The change is that BMW is offering the plan on more cars than it used to. Previously some cars were excluded from the extended plan.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

thanks! reread the press annoucement -- M and diesel models now included . . . kash


----------



## Newbie one (May 27, 2009)

The spread in the cost seems wide. It said depending on model so you would think the 7, 6 and 5 series are at the high end but I was charged the $2,995 for a 325cic. More wear and tear in this series. Why?


----------



## jimjim (Aug 26, 2009)

*Relative to extended maintenance*

...you mention it covers clutch disc...does this mean if clutch goes out the clutch job is free. Isn't that normaly a $3000 job, labor and parts...anyone know...


----------



## jimjim (Aug 26, 2009)

*cost of maintenance extension*



Newbie one said:


> The spread in the cost seems wide. It said depending on model so you would think the 7, 6 and 5 series are at the high end but I was charged the $2,995 for a 325cic. More wear and tear in this series. Why?


...you got ripped but nowhere as bad as me...i have never bought a warranty extension in my life. they are money machines for seller. 50 yrs ago i worked for sears in major appliance, i saw many men fired because they didn't shove extra service contracts down customers throats. now i am very experienced, bought my wife a new 2008 535, took finance because it was 2.9%, the contract guy was slick and i was asleep. his suggested that i could extend the 4 yr guarantee from 50m to 100,000miles for $2600 and it would be slipped into the payments...because car was for wife, I bit like a fish...2 wks later i found out nothing mechanical brakeage was covered...immediately tried to cancell...BMW usa said stick it in your ear...i have made enough stink dealer has offered (you know the fable we did nothing wrong but just this one time) $5000 reduction on any new car...I told them to stick in their ear. Mercedes-B has asked for my permission to use my file in training, they got it...


----------

